# How are my labels?



## hmlove1218 (Feb 25, 2014)

So I've had to redesign my labels for my full bars and would like opinions on them.  They're just general labels do none of the information is filled out.  The multiple fonts are to "match" more closely with the fragrance.  I wouldn't think a guy would want to buy a bar written with a girly font lol.

Sorry about them being sideways.  When I tried to rotate the picture everything got smaller.

Front, back, and how they look when on the bar.


----------



## lsg (Feb 25, 2014)

I like to put my company name on the front label and include a caution before the ingredient listing. That is just me. You lables are very colorful and the print is good and large enough to read.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you.  I actually print them on scrapbook paper so they're constantly changing colors and patterns.  But I almost always use a solid for the printed section so that it's easier to read.


----------



## eyeroll (Feb 25, 2014)

I like your layout - a lot. Most labels are overcrowded with too many graphics and too much copy, which makes them busy and amateurish, in my opinion. 

Personally, I am not a huge fan of the top two fonts for the front of your labels. You're marketing them as rustic, but I think your labels would look even better with a slightly more sophisticated/modern font. 

And most importantly - your soaps look great!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you! I don't particularly care for "busy" labels either. I like simple labels that tell me what I want to know. Its much more clean looking to me.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 25, 2014)

Personally, I would like more contrast between the lettering and the background color.  But the overall concept is nice!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree. The scrapbook paper that I bought this time didn't take the ink as well so lighter colored ink didn't show up enough. But some of the lighter pages don't take dark ink well..


----------



## bemyguestbathandbody (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi from MA. I love the scrapbook paper idea. Saves money if you can find a background in clearance. I also like that you could change the feel for the seasons. Quick ? Though ( I am embarrassed if this has been covered somewhere else) What program did you use to print and what size spacing? I have a label...ish but I am not sure where to go from here.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 23, 2014)

I just used MS Word. I measured my bars and came up with a label size that would fit and still allow the soap to be seen. Then I inserted a table and formatted each cell to that size


----------



## bemyguestbathandbody (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 23, 2014)

No problem!


----------

